# Firefox, U2F/FIDO2, FEITIAN BIOPASS FIDO2 not working



## maurizio (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello all,
I have 12.1-RELEASE-p10.
I installed u2f-devd in my lovely FreeBSD, security.webauth.u2f is set to true in my Firefox 79.0 and I added the desidered users to u2f group.
I have two U2F/FIDO2 keys working perfectly on the above setup! A standard Feitian K9 and a SoloKeys USB-A.

I have a *Feitian BIOPASS FIDO2 (AllinPass Biometric Fingerprint)* but it does NOT work with the above setup.
As I read on /usr/local/etc/devd/u2f.conf, BioPass Fido2 should work on FreeBSD:

```
$ cat /usr/local/etc/devd/u2f.conf
# Allow members of group u2f to access U2F authentication tokens.
# 'notify' rules work on /dev/usb/* (used by libu2f-host),
# 'attach' rules work on /dev/uhid* (used by web browsers)
..........
# Feitian ePass FIDO, BioPass FIDO2
notify 100 {
    match "system"        "USB";
    match "subsystem"    "DEVICE";
    match "type"        "ATTACH";
    match "vendor"        "0x096e";
    match "product"        "(0x0850|0x0852|0x0853|0x0854|0x0856|0x0858|0x085a|0x085b|0x085d)";
    action "chgrp u2f /dev/$cdev; chmod g+rw /dev/$cdev";
};

attach 100 {
    match "vendor"        "0x096e";
    match "product"        "(0x0850|0x0852|0x0853|0x0854|0x0856|0x0858|0x085a|0x085b|0x085d)";
    action    "chgrp u2f /dev/$device-name; chmod g+rw /dev/$device-name";
};
```

I get this with dmseg command:


```
$ dmesg
ugen0.3: <FS BioPassFIDO2> at usbus0
uhid2 on uhub1
uhid2: <FS BioPassFIDO2, class 0/0, rev 1.10/40.04, addr 2> on usbus0
uhid3 on uhub1
uhid3: <HID> on usbus0
ugen0.3: <FS BioPassFIDO2> at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhid2: at uhub1, port 4, addr 2 (disconnected)
uhid2: detached
uhid3: at uhub1, port 4, addr 2 (disconnected)
uhid3: detached
```

How can it work on FreeBSD? What's wrong?

Thank you very much for your support


----------

